# New Expanded LEAP IBS Disease Management Site Now Open



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

For new tutorials about the role of non-allergic food and chemical sensitivity in IBS symptomology, and how to manage it, the new expanded Visitors Section on www.nowleap.com is now open for visitors.The LEAP Program and Signet Diagnostics are now under expanded Medical Direction as well, Board Certified Gastroenterologist Dr. Fred Williams of St. Louis Missouri (Graduate of Johns Hopkins) has joined our expanded Medical Board as expert consultant in Gastroenterology, to complement the role of Professor Jonathan Brostoff, Immunology and Allergy Expertï¿½FOOD ALLERGIES AND FOOD INTOLERANCE: THE COMPLETE GUIDE TO THEIR IDENTIFICTION AND TREATMENTï¿½, Professor Jonathan Brostoff , M.D.. Allergy, Immunology and Environmental Medicine, Kingsï¿½ College, London http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/089...6487508-3420903 FOOD ALLERGY AND INTOLERANCE, Professor Jonathan Brostoff, MD, Stephen Challacombe, MD (NEW 2002) http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/070...product-details MNL


----------

